# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام دانشگاه تهران

## SouthpawSarv

سلام به اساتید ... تهران قبول شدم برا ثبت نام دقیقا چه مراحلی رو باید طی کنم؟

----------


## reza2018

سلام....چه رشته ای قبول شدید؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
به دانشگاه تهران زنگ بزن و بگو قبول شدی و چه مدارکی باید تهیه کنی و چه زمانی بری برای ثبت نام
چون یه سری مدارک هستن که یوقت میری تهران میبینی همراهت نیست بدبخت میشی باید دوباره برگردی مثل اصل دیپلم (اگر نظام وظیفه نداری ، اگر داری گواهی موقت) خلاصه تماس بگیر بهتره

----------


## SouthpawSarv

سلام شیمی محض قبول شدم

----------


## SouthpawSarv

> سلام
> به دانشگاه تهران زنگ بزن و بگو قبول شدی و چه مدارکی باید تهیه کنی و چه زمانی بری برای ثبت نام
> چون یه سری مدارک هستن که یوقت میری تهران میبینی همراهت نیست بدبخت میشی باید دوباره برگردی مثل اصل دیپلم (اگر نظام وظیفه نداری ، اگر داری گواهی موقت) خلاصه تماس بگیر بهتره


ینی میگین ک علاوه بر اون مدارکی ک توی اطلاعیه ی سنجش بود باید مدرک بیارم؟
راستی امروز ب دانشگاه زنگ زدم گفتن ک اگ دانشگاه نزده همون زمانی هست ک توی سایت سنجشه
بعد اون ثبت نام آنلاین یا غیر حضوری چی میشه؟

----------


## SouthpawSarv

> سلام
> به دانشگاه تهران زنگ بزن و بگو قبول شدی و چه مدارکی باید تهیه کنی و چه زمانی بری برای ثبت نام
> چون یه سری مدارک هستن که یوقت میری تهران میبینی همراهت نیست بدبخت میشی باید دوباره برگردی مثل اصل دیپلم (اگر نظام وظیفه نداری ، اگر داری گواهی موقت) خلاصه تماس بگیر بهتره


ینی میگین ک علاوه بر اون مدارکی ک توی اطلاعیه ی سنجش بود باید مدرک بیارم؟
راستی امروز ب دانشگاه زنگ زدم گفتن ک اگ دانشگاه نزده همون زمانی هست ک توی سایت سنجشه
بعد اون ثبت نام آنلاین یا غیر حضوری چی میشه؟

----------


## SouthpawSarv

> سلام....چه رشته ای قبول شدید؟


شیمی محض

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام به اساتید ... تهران قبول شدم برا ثبت نام دقیقا چه مراحلی رو باید طی کنم؟


درود بر شما
تبریک بابت قبولی
این مدارک رو باید آماده کنید :

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ینی میگین ک علاوه بر اون مدارکی ک توی اطلاعیه ی سنجش بود باید مدرک بیارم؟
> راستی امروز ب دانشگاه زنگ زدم گفتن ک اگ دانشگاه نزده همون زمانی هست ک توی سایت سنجشه
> بعد اون ثبت نام آنلاین یا غیر حضوری چی میشه؟


والا کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه ، یهو شما این همه راه میری تهران ، مجبوری واس اصل یک مدرک یا کپی یک مدرک برگردی شهرت ، همون اول سوال کنی از دانشگاه بگی دقیقا چه مدارکی بیارم بهتره!
فعلا که کارنامه اصلی رو 26 شهریور میدن ، احتمالا ثبت نام و انتخاب واحد هم باید بعداز اون زمان باشه ، البته با همین کارنامه هم فکرکنم بشه ثبت نام کرد.
ثبت نام غیرحضوری و انلاین ، از خود سایت دانشگاه ها انجام میشه معمولا البته به جز دانشگاه ازاد ، دانشگاه ازاد از سایت آزمون ... احتمالا ثبت نامش باید بعداز 26 شهریور باشه ، باید مدام سایت دانشگاهت رو چک کنی ببینی کی باز میشه ، درمورد ثبت نامش توی خود سایت ها توضیح دادن

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## reza2018

> شیمی محض


تبریک میگم بهتون

----------


## SouthpawSarv

> تبریک میگم بهتون


تشکر عزیز

----------


## SouthpawSarv

> درود بر شما
> تبریک بابت قبولی
> این مدارک رو باید آماده کنید :


بیزحمت راجب شماره های ۴ و۱۱ و۱۲ توضیح میدید؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بیزحمت راجب شماره های ۴ و۱۱ و۱۲ توضیح میدید؟


بله حتما

*4 :* وقتی در سایت دانشگاه تهران lمراحل ثبت غیرحضوری (تصاویر اسکن شده مدارک تحصیلی و شناسنامه و کارت ملی و ...) رو انجام میدید مرحله آخرش دقیقا مثل مرحله آخر ثبت نام کنکور سراسری یه تاییدیه ثبت نام به شما میده که باید اون رو پرینت بگیرید و در زمان ثبت نام حضوری (تحویل مدارک) اون رو همراهتون داشته باشید و به مسئول ثبت نام تحویل بدید
*11 :* از کارنامه کنکورتون یه پرینت رنگی یا سیاه سفید تهیه کنید و همراه داشته باشید ، یعنی یه نسخه از کارنامه اولیه و یه نسخه هم از کارنامه نهایی کنکورتون
*12 :* این قبیل فرم ها رو یا باید نسخه pdf ـش رو از خود سایت دانشگاه دانلود کنید و تکمیل کنید و همراه داشته باشید و یا هم اینکه موقع ثبت نام حضوری بهتون تحویل میدن و اونجا باید اونها رو تکمیل کنید و تحویل بدید (به احتمال بسیار زیاد باید از سایت دانشگاه pdfـش رو دانلود کنید)

----------

